# Can I use 1.9-2.125 tubes on a 2.25 tire?



## dentalflosstycoon (Jun 10, 2009)

Ordering some tubes and saw a decent deal on 1.9-2.125 presta's thought I'd check in to see if anyone else runs a slightly smaller tube size on their tires ever or if it's a bad idea.

both are 26" of course.

thanks.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Go for it...*



dentalflosstycoon said:


> Ordering some tubes and saw a decent deal on 1.9-2.125 presta's thought I'd check in to see if anyone else runs a slightly smaller tube size on their tires ever or if it's a bad idea.
> 
> both are 26" of course.
> 
> thanks.


You won't have any problems.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

dentalflosstycoon said:


> Ordering some tubes and saw a decent deal on 1.9-2.125 presta's thought I'd check in to see if anyone else runs a slightly smaller tube size on their tires ever or if it's a bad idea.
> 
> both are 26" of course.
> 
> thanks.


Not a problem


----------



## Spindelatron (Aug 15, 2006)

okay:

how about a 26x1.25 tube in a 700 x 35 cross tire? this would just be as a backup tube


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Spindelatron said:


> okay:
> 
> how about a 26x1.25 tube in a 700 x 35 cross tire? this would just be as a backup tube


Maybe. Try it first.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

I use Forte LunarLight 1.5-1.9" tubes (read: very thin) in 2.35" tires, never have an issue.


----------



## FruitaGuy (Jun 11, 2009)

Best thing I have seen all day!!! :thumbsup:



shiggy said:


> Not a problem


----------



## Tilos (Mar 27, 2008)

*I'm afraid to answer*

I go way small, as the picture shows, a tube will fit the space in the tire.
There is way less chance to pinch a smaller tube or have it fold over when inflating.
Small packs better for carrying spares too.
I've gotten corrected though by the experts, not to do this!
Tilos



dentalflosstycoon said:


> Ordering some tubes and saw a decent deal on 1.9-2.125 presta's thought I'd check in to see if anyone else runs a slightly smaller tube size on their tires ever or if it's a bad idea.
> 
> both are 26" of course.
> 
> thanks.


----------



## kingsting (Sep 18, 2007)

shiggy said:


> Not a problem


I had a customer walk in the door holding something similar to what is pictured above. He was pi$$ed at me for selling him the wrong size tube.

It's very hard to keep a straight face when confronted with such a situation...:madman:

Fortunately, he had his wheel with him and I showed him where he went wrong.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

no way man, your bike will explode if you do.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

The tube will be stretched more allowing it to be more porous, and it will go flat overnight.


----------



## jalopy jockey (Jun 7, 2007)

Spindelatron said:


> okay:
> 
> how about a 26x1.25 tube in a 700 x 35 cross tire? this would just be as a backup tube


Maybe, I've seen 26x1.75-2.25 used in 29x2.35 tires


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Finch Platte said:


> The tube will be stretched more allowing it to be more porous, and it will go flat overnight.


Stop poking holes in your tubes!


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

Finch Platte said:


> The tube will be stretched more allowing it to be more porous, and it will go flat overnight.


Like I said, I use some of the thinnest and lightest tubes on the market, they're undersized, and I never have an issue. I top off the air pressure about once a week.


----------



## Spindelatron (Aug 15, 2006)

jalopy jockey said:


> Maybe, I've seen 26x1.75-2.25 used in 29x2.35 tires


hey thanks! I am gonna pack it and it better work because I am not testing it out first. I will also take a patch kit so I won't be SOL


----------

